# 1000 rnds and counting on Lee Classic Turret Press



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I just finished my 1000th round. I know that's not much in the grand scheme of things but I'm happy.

The Lee Press has worked great and it more than keeps up with my shooting needs. I like it so much, I doubt I'll ever need to upgrade. Only time will tell for sure.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

PA, congrats! I'm in the same boat, albiet a wee bit farther down the line. I thought I would want to "move up" but am content as all hell with the LCT. When I decided to load 357sig I simply added 2 turrets: one just for the 40 S&W sizer die and the other for the 357sig dies. I remove the auto-index rod and use the LCT as a single-stage press to size the 40 portion of the casings. Then I slip the auto-index rod back in place, install the other turret and I'm ready to load. I had thoughts of purchasing a single-stage press but that's the beauty of the LCT; I didn't need to. I simply bought another $10 turret.

As I recall, you live someplace in the Central Florida area. The Orlando Gun Show is next weekend. I've already called Space Coast Bullets and gave them an order. They will have it there at the Gun Show. I do this every time the Show comes to Orlando. I own a collapsible luggage cart with a metal basket I can attach with bungy cords. This paid for itself in the first 30ft! Bullets, powder, primers, etc. get heavy real quick.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*benzuncle thanks*

My wife and I bought a house in Davenport where our daughter lives.

I wish we'd be there this weekend. It sounds like a good show. We'll be there next year for sure.

As of now we're in Milwaukee waiting to get everything in order to make the move.

I like the idea of pre-ordering STUFF. I'll remember that!

Later 
Al


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Let's see - Milwaukee; that's a suburb of Waukesha, right?


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL,

Yup, not many people know that!:smt023


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut Pilotalso,
congrats on your 1000. Just wait till you hit 10,000 :smt071
Bon weekend tout le monde.
fusil
_The French Connection_


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought and mounted a new Lee Turret Press. (I won't be loading any rifle stuff nor forming cases so decided against the taller Classic.) Unfortunately I can't find anyone to sell me Lee Carbide 3-piece dies in 40 S&W, so the system isn't yet running.

I hope I'm as happy after a 1000 rounds as you two are.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

If you don't mind a different brand die the Bass Pro shop here in San Antonio had Hornady dies for 10mm/.40 in stock a couple of days ago.


----------



## judgeparker (Apr 5, 2009)

You can order those die's directly from Lee just google them. I had to replace the case mouth expander plug for my powder through 357 Mag die. Lee has a complete replacement parts list online. good luck.


----------

